# Two People Made Fun Of Me Today



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I went to go put gas in my car this morning and as I was waiting for the tank to fill up, this guy and girl drove by me and I saw the guy laughing at me and the girl was just yelling something but I couldn't understand her. I saw the guy continued to stare at me all laughing at me. So I stared back at him and continued to stare. He got out of his car and the both of them were just laughing at me. Wtf is so funny? I wad just filling up the tank. When I was leaving, the girl yelled the same thing at me but like I said, I couldn't understand her. So I drove away but what they did bothered me because I don't understand why they were being rude.


----------



## justacuteasian (Sep 8, 2014)

probably your fly was down? or your pants was sagging, so your buttcrack was exposed?

cheer up :rub


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Stupid people, I would tell you to not think about it but I know that doesn't work. I like to walk for exercise and I almost always get some guy honking or yelling as he drives past. It always bothers me. I am a normal looking person so I don't know what the issue is. It seems like their is always someone on standby ready to mess up your day.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yeah well at least you brought a little laughter into the world thats what I tell myself anyway on such occasions


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that happened. That sounds so weird. People need to go on with their day and be productive. If they have nothing better to do than laugh at someone like that, then they are truly miserable people.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

mexicans...


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ppl are just dumb. Lets think about the situation, here, two random ppl pointing and laughing at nothing? 
Lol I don't think you need to worry about. **** those ppl you don't know them and will never see them again. They are nobodies to your life, so why even let them get even more then a min of your time?


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Stupid young people, they're the worst...


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

I had this happen once. I actually walked over to their car and asked them what their problem was. The girl friend of the guy who had yelled at me apologized for him because he was apparently drunk and didn't know any better at the time. I was like "oh, okay...", that was it. Damn drunkards!


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

That's happened to me more than a few times...I just roll my eyes and go on like it never happened.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a first name that is very uncommon in the U.S and people always laugh when they see it. I got called stupid a few times today by a classmate because i ate my bagel "in a retarded way" and because i laughed at something that I thought was funny. People will always criticize/laugh at you for ANY reason, no matter how questionable or how much of a non-issue it is. The point is (and trust me, I struggle with this a lot as well, otherwise I wouldn't be hanging out here, haha.) is that you can't take these things too seriously. I've realized that most everyone is dumb in their own way, even though they hate to admit it. Don't worry about those people. They were most likely just a couple of idiots that always try and look for something that's wrong with everything else except themselves. Try not to let it affect you too personally. I'm sure there was nothing really wrong with you.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

theyre idiots who damned themselves in their idiot world what a shame and they dont even know


----------



## CryWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

They are nothing more then bunch of stupid quads. At least there is always karma.


> "I don't understand why they were being rude. "


I know how you feel about that, i have being through that in college.


----------



## seagarfy (May 6, 2014)

blue2 said:


> yeah well at least you brought a little laughter into the world thats what I tell myself anyway on such occasions


Heheh, I like this way of thinking..


----------

